# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  о жизни

## U.F.O.

низнаю как тему назвать. пишу просто о чём наболело. читайте кому не впадлу (:
я алкаголик, наркаман, распиздяй, лентяй, и вообще очень зря я родился. я себя вообще нинавижу и не понимаю. меня скоро отчислят, военкомат уже хищно на меня любуется - скоро меня выгонят с учёбы и я буду беззащитен перед лицом неминуемой угрозы(армия). а армия это наверное бедт последнее што я увижу в своей жизни. мне будет сложно, я не приучен жить по правилам, ищё я не могу жить без чуства свободы, которое мне даёт алкаголь, секс и прочие наркотические в-ва. если находица продолжительное время в терзвом уме и здравой памяти начинают рождаца мысли о том што всё тускло, плохо, уныло, печально, все ..., я раб алкаголя и перочих систем, теряется смысл жизни, моск уходит в неизвесном направлений, становица сложно собрать мысли и на чём та сосредаточица, я станавлюсь дигениратом, такие мысли в дальнейшем смешиваются с алкаголем и выливаются в депрессии, психозы, попытки су. бросить пить мне нереально, эта попытка будет несовместима с жизнью(мне так кажется). я лечу в пропасть, я так быстро лечу, я разобъюсь. 
учёба. алкаголь разложил мой мозг. я знаю што мне ..., но всёравно меняю пары на бухло. а когда я не пью и прихожу на пары, я понимаю што армия не за горами. 
секс. вообще секс меня уже не прикалывает. он стал как то банален, неинтересен, как та не хочу никаво, все кажутся мне несексуальными. и так уже недели 2-3...у меня последнее время возникают подозрения што член мне нужен только для того штобы писять. меня это очень напрягает. но поделать с этим ничего не могу. непонятная тут у меня ситуация.
знакомые. я общаюсь в основном со мне подобными. это неформалы, педовки(труэмотёлки), панки там всякие, вобщем дети субкультур. это все люди тоже алкаголики. особенно девушки. асобенно которые пьют коктели(эгуар, страйк и т.д.). это общество больно вобщем. каждый орёт о своём стиле и ходят как клоны инкубаторные. мне вообще кажется што это последнее поколение. следующие поколения даже рожать несмогут. 
друзья. друзей ваще оч мало. это навено буду я и несколько человек из группы в которой учусь. ну это те люди которым я доверяю. хотя... доверяю я наверное только себе.
общество. под этим словом я подразумеваю всех людей которых я ненавижу, на которых мне настрать и которые ко мне относятся со взаимными чуствами. к примеру это мой подъезд. вообще живу в рабочем районе. окружон реальными/чёткими пасанами которые живут по понятиям. хунайт окуда они обрисовали эти понятия. вобщем они тоже дигенираты. так же бухают. разница така в поведений.
я. сам я великий пиздабол. могу показать любое настроение, любую эмоцию. в основном это когда мне нужен секс без продолжения. очень люблю музыку. я к ней привязан. даже классику слушаю. и играю. музыка без слов нравится. ищё очень зависем от алкаголя. вот даже в данный момент допиваю 2й страйк. ищё я очень неадекватен. в меру страшный. стройный. отращиваю бороду. низнаю зачем. брица наверно впадлу. 
сигареты закончились. и алкаголь подходит к концу.. нада ити за сырым пойком. как бы я хотел штоб попути мня сбила машина. но этого не произойдёт................. ничё не произошло. моя интуиция меня не подвела xDDD.. сёдня обычный день. я пью. никаво нихачу видеть. пью в гордом одиночестве. 
любовь. ненавижу все её проявления. она за собой оставляет только страдания. это хуже любова наркотика. лучше бы я никогда незнал што это. меня бы никогда не мучали душевные муки. когда я вижу бывших. особенно когда пьян. ищё подлая память начинает вспоминать хорошие моменты. и тогда я становлюсь тряпкой... начинаю депресовать. появляются тёмные мысли..........................................*пш  шш*.. мммм.. *в воздухе пробежал запрах страйка....*
а ищё мне иногда мне кажтся што этот мир нереален. мне не хватает свободы штоле.. возникает чуство што я заперт. нет свободы. 
буду считать што я высказался.. может мне полегчает...

----------


## GanibaL

Я тебя понимаю, я во многом такой же как и ты. Только убиваюсь я не алкоголем, а лёгкими наркотиками. Регулярно. Ежедневно. Когда их нет, мне просто необходимо заполнить эту пугающую пустоту алкоголем. Потому что без этого я понимаю как всё хуёво. 
   Тоже ненавижу любовь.Любовь - очень убогое чувство, на мой взгляд..Только не считаю, что она хуже ЛЮБОГО наркотика. Героин хуже, братишка =)

----------


## огрызок тепла

плохо все, плохо.
А мир с каждым днём не становится лучше,
Он огромный как айсберг, холодный как лёд.(поет)
а я вот практически не пью. траву никогда не курила. только сигареты.
я чувствую себя уебищем. старым, страшным, глупым и никому не нужным уебищем. и даже мои красивые ноги мне уже не помогут. сегодня я осознала, что нахожусь уже в том возрасте, когда парни выбирают себе что-нибудь помоложе...

----------


## =>>>>>

Я гуляю один, завязал со всем - с алкоголем, с наркотой.
Но вот сейчас сижу и думаю - а Зачем?!

----------


## Римма

До чего жалко читать откровения людей, которые попали в ловушку и которым сложно из нее выбраться, особенно тех, кому симпатизируешь.
Блин. Неужели совсем нет никакого выхода?
U.F.O., а способов откосить от армии для тебя нет?..

* * *

Огрызок тепла - мне довольно интересно читать тебя на форуме, твои мысли, мне нравится твое ч/ю  и вообще - впечатление легкого, умного, ироничного человека, да еще обладающего запасом душевного тепла. Сколько тебе лет, если не секрет?
( "чувствую себя старой" - мне отчасти знакомо, когда я думала, блин, мне уже 26!)) многое изменилось. а потом поняла, что все не так, взялась за себя, привела в порядок и сейчас почти довольна собой). Красивые ноги - это хорошо, но все-таки на 2м месте, думаю. На 1м мозги и что-то за душой. А ведь это у тебя есть. Ну а ноги показать - не проблема же...

----------


## огрызок тепла

27 будет недели через три. и я проигрываю девочкам, которым лет 20.  два никому не нужно душевное тепло и мозг. главное-смазливая мордашка...про меня говорят, что я непредсказуемая и меня трудно понять. а я так не считаю. мне кажется, что все мои поступки вполне логичны и понятны. обидно очень. у меня в последний раз  такую  бурю эмоций вызывал парень в 8 классе. я была в 8, он в 10. вот это фонтан чувств был, влюбленность какая-то. больше такого не было. и вот в моей жизни появляется человек, от улыбки которого я таю, на его улыбку я улыбаюсь в ответ.  но  парнишка оказался вполне таким обычным и предсказуемым.  его не интересуют  умные девушки,  ему нужна смазливая мордашка 19-20 лет от роду, легкомысленная и пустая.  зато с ней не страшно. это ж меня боятся, потому что со  своими выкрутасами  я любого с ума сведу...никому верить нельзя....и ведь зацепил он меня тем, что  вел себя вполне спокойно и  своей блядской сущности не выдавал... а тут  в последние два дня это жуть какая-то...не понимаю, почему человек так резко поменялся...

----------


## Римма

Блин... и опять знакомо...мне скучно с обычными, "нормальными" людьми. Так скучно.
Все мои друзья - это люди с теми или иными "тараканами", да я и сама такая. К счастью, людей с тараканами вполне хватает...

(U.F.O., ты не обидишься, если мы чуток нафлудим в этой теме??)

27 - это еще не срок!!! самый расцвет - 30 -35 у женщины, я считаю... мозги уже есть.

О парне - конечно, некоторым нужны легкие и необременительные связи с кем помоложе. Поздравляю - он нашел девушку по себе. Вот представь - жила бы ты с ним год...два...три... он весь такой обычный, предсказуемый, понятный до одури... и проч. Да ты повесилась бы скоро. Или ушла бы. Или он бы ушел.

Наверное, тебе надо такого же - "с тараканами".

P.S. О влюбленности - у меня самые яркие были лет в 18-20, когда все на изломе, на срыв, все ярко до одури, безнадежно в плане продолжения отношений и увлекательно... Было весело. Потом было все ровнее, но надежнее и с большей самоотдачей.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну не знаю. мне надоело быть дамой с тараканами.  никому такие девушки не нужны. просто не нужны. таких как я боятся и не понимают. и не воспринимают всерьез.
а я устала от этого. я хочу, чтоб меня считали вполне обычной, среднестатической. и жизнь хочу такую же. без тараканов.  обычных отношений, чтоб все как у людей. надоело просто очень. надоело

----------


## U.F.O.

мне казалось я ломаю преграды и лечу к своей мечте. сейчас вижу што ломал свои и чужие мечты и бежал от реальности... бред..

----------


## огрызок тепла

бывает.
часто мы всеми силами пытаемся доказать,что  безумно чего-то хотим, и сами же строим себе преграды на пути к  мечте. будто бы боимся, до ужаса боимся того,чего хотим и всячески оттягиваем приближение того, чего так долго ждали.
вообщем опять херню какую-то сморозила. спать пойду.  на работу завтра рано утром.

----------


## U.F.O.

это мой бред. я всегда когда трезвый начинаю взрывать мозги..

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну тогда взрывай мозги лучше. пить вредно

----------


## <tyz.Bond

"учёба. алкаголь разложил мой мозг. я знаю што мне ..., но всёравно меняю пары на бухло. "


аналогичная тема
пью-пью.зову друзей.
порчу свою и окружающих жизнь.
учеба-дом нагоняют на меня тоску.
армия мне не грозит...
ну точнее у меня уже забрали лч туда...

----------


## U.F.O.

поскольку модерация в лице плаксивой_тряпки лишила меня права создавать темы с нытьём буду скулить и пи*даболить прямо сдесь. ну да ладно приступим (:
-------------
так просто.. личные соображения о жизни с моей точки зрения...
жизнь проходит как игра с какими-то там выдумаными правилами. кто их выдумал, тот пусть и соблюдает их. при рождении я не подписывался под тем, што я согласен не убивать, не матюгаться в общественных, не колоться и т.д. и т.п. да и кто сказал, што это плохо? лично я не видел постановления "создателя", о том, што плохо, а што хорошо. вот так вот и живу - делаю што хочу. а вообще жить мне нравится - опять же как игра, можно врать или наоборот играть чесного человека, на*бывать всех или же прислушиваться к совести, пить, курить или заботится о здоровье. очень люблю врать по поводу и без повода. но очень сильно начинает вымораживать когда, што-то запрещают, хочется взять и сделать это(то што запрещают). а когда меня всё это в корень за**бёт я всегда могу выйти из игры(это мой выбор, хочу я дальше играть или нет). а ещё меня последнее время атакуют флешбеки, как накроет в самый неподходящий момент, например на собеседовании на работу как оживёт шкаф, или обои начнут глумиться.. или в атобусе начинаю обмениваться мыслями с дверями.. ну в общем весёлая у меня жизнь... денег бы только по-больше... 
ух! мысли кончились. всё я выговарился (:

----------


## rbiyks

Ухты! Спасибо, очень интересно читать. Пишы исчё  :Big Grin:

----------


## U.F.O.

привет, мой дневничёк, как же я по тебе соскучился. близится осень, пора дождей, уныний и депресии, школота снова сядит на школотроны, все парки и скверы будут усеяны жёлтыми листьями по которым будут ходить влюблённые парочки вспоминая жаркие моменты лета и рассуждать о вечном, но у меня всего этого не будет. я ухожу в армию, а моя девушка уезжает в другой город учиться, забирая моё сердце с сабой, оставляя себя в моей душе и воспоминаниях. самое ближайшее в когда мы увидимся - это через полтора года. я знаю, што за полтора года всё изменится, она найдёт себе кого-нибудь другова, жизнь полностью изменится. самое обидное, што от меня ничего не зависит. завтра будет наш последний день вместе. зачем пишу? да грусно просто.... пустота какая-то внутри начинает появляться...

----------


## U.F.O.

и снова привет мой дневничёк. жизнь-гавно.

----------


## U.F.O.

привет мой дневничок. время движется вперёд оставляя в памяти воспоминания и впечатления о пережитом. мир всё так же делится на тех кто нравится и не нравится. и все так же неизменно осень вызывает депрессии. вечер. дождь. грустно. вроде всё хорошо - потому што нет ничего плохого. ненавижу осень. глядя на опавшую листву и дождь приходят грустные мысли о том што жизнь пуста и не имеет смысла, как будто бы теряю што-то безвозвратно. грустно, одиноко. даже звук гитары не радует. скорее бы лето... как же я ненавижу белый цвет, холод, и дождь.... =\

----------


## Дима_

Так на этом форуме регятся только те, у кого жизнь гавно????????????????? :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## смертник

> Так на этом форуме регятся только те, у кого жизнь гавно?????????????????


 наверно вводят в поисковике: "моя жизнь говно" и находят этот форум, я угадал ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

Ввел в гугле "Моя жизнь говно" - не появилось независимого суицид форума!

----------


## смертник

> Ввел в гугле "Моя жизнь говно" - не появилось независимого суицид форума!


 а как же яндекс ? :Big Grin: 
лично я дак просто ввёл "форум самубийц".. так и нашел :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

> Так на этом форуме регятся только те, у кого жизнь гавно?????????????????


 >_<
"Жизнь гавно" - это временное состояние души.(с) UFO

----------


## U.F.O.

а вообще этот раздел называется "Моя проблема", што говорит о том, што здесь принято высказывать свои проблемы. поэтому если вы не возражаете я продолжу здесь ныть и скулить без страха быть публично разоблачённым в слабости характера.

----------


## Dida

> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


 Что все нормально стала?....

----------


## dobroezlo

всем что то от нас нужно но сами мы никому не нужны, мы эгоисты постоянно что то требуем от себя от других от жизни и пока мы требуем плачем бьемся пяткой в грудь и тд. она просто проходит мимо... все ищут везде какойто смысл но бля...  если взять понятие бесконечность то понятие смысл уже теряет всякий смысл...  остается это осознать а потом сделать единственно правильный вывод: все че нам остается - только любить... а то че вы называете любовью в отношениях между мужчиной и женщиной на самом деле никакого отношения к любви не имеет, это влюбленность но и она проходит а после или ничего или любовь... а вот как любить да и что такое тогда любовь это уже другой вопрос... за это сжигали на кострах, садили в тюрьму, просто убивали... системе никогда не нужны свободные люди т.к система в которой мы щас живем - самый главный эгоист на планете. бороться с системой нет никакого смысла из нее нужно просто выходить и для этого совсем не обязательно умирать или впадать в состояние под названием "унылое говно"

----------


## dobroezlo

система, устройство общества, матрица незнаю как тебе это обьяснить чтобы ты понял, я вообще не люблю говорить потому что словами всеравно ничего не скажешь или их воспримут совсем не так как нужно было какраз так как ты и сделал... и сначала лучше подумать а потом сделать, это правильней... а о любви я походу знаю побольше чем ты да и вообще мне тебя жаль...

----------


## dobroezlo

вот вот, ты и так всё знаешь, смысл тебе что то вообще говорить... как и всем... то то я и смотрю как рок тебя сподвиг действовать на форуме ругаясь матом на меня 8-) и те кого ты назвал евреями какраз хотят чтобы ты думал что системы нет а в идеале чтобы вообще не думал, что ты и делаешь и еще меня пытаешься этому научить

----------


## dobroezlo

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2805308.html на сломай мозг

----------


## dobroezlo

это к тому что че бы мы щас не говорили че бы не происходило всегда есть вещи на порядок выше и о их существовании нужно как минимум знать...

----------


## dobroezlo

я не сказал что ты гоп и то что ты имеешь образование это конечно хорошо но не важно т.к не влияет на уровень осознанности... что бы что то делать нужно сначала сесть и хорошенечко подумать что именно делать зачем тебе это нужно и к чему твое действие приведет... если ты сделал что то красиво это еще не значит что это действительно красиво. главное то что двигает тобой в твоем действии. иногда самое правильное действие это бездействие... в общем мозги нужно ломать не только перед монитором а особенно когда что то собрался сделать

----------


## dobroezlo

самое лучшее что могут сейчас сделать люди друг для друга это сломать систему, одновременно или почти одновременно выйдя за ее рамки но это практически не возможно всем на все похуй, пока в корыте есть корм свинья не поднимет рыла чтобы обернуться... мало таких кто не хочет жить в клетке, ни в простой ни в золотой, а еще они в разное время и в разном месте поэтому не организованны в отличии от системы... в системе рождаются учатся и привыкают жить а потом уже делают это не осознанно поэтому большинство - система.

----------


## dobroezlo

мне вот только интересно как ты действуешь 8-)

----------


## Unity

> самое лучшее что могут сейчас сделать люди друг для друга это сломать систему, одновременно или почти одновременно выйдя за ее рамки но это практически не возможно всем на все похуй, пока в корыте есть корм свинья не поднимет рыла чтобы обернуться... мало таких кто не хочет жить в клетке, ни в простой ни в золотой, а еще они в разное время и в разном месте поэтому не организованны в отличии от системы... в системе рождаются учатся и привыкают жить а потом уже делают это не осознанно поэтому большинство - система.


  Сама наша жизнь, наша реальность, – это одна Большая Клетка – могущая быть золотой, комфортной; могущая быть ржавой, холодной, мерзкой; могущая быть унылой, серой, никакой. Как ни крути, – но Клеть, Гетто, Острог – и просто Быть Живой, – значит по-прежнему находиться в ней – и любое наше действие и движение, – это всего лишь изменение своих координат и положения Внутри этой чудовищной Клети – ближе к Солнцу, ближе к дну, – кто уж на что горазд, у кого сколько дерзости и сил... 
Вот почему некоторых из нас манит именно Смерть, – ведь мы больше Не Верим в то, что жизнь может быть Сносной, Осмысленной в Этом Месте, внутри этой Ловушки, Клети, Западни, Волчьей Ямы...  
Нам интересно, – Что находится за пределами нашего аквариума, в коем мы жить обречены – и даже золотая клетка не кажется нам Ладной Альтернативой Бегству. 
P.S. Умный человек выберет золотую клеть; смелый, – ржавую, грязную; безвольный – вообще ничего не выберет, но зависнет там, где оказался, где единожды «…Пришел в себя»... 
Но некоторые из нас... настолько больные на всю голову, настолько контуженные и сумасшедшие, что... не желают больше Никаких клетей, – независимо от материала, из коего они, иносказательно, изготовлены.

----------


## dobroezlo

я знаю как можно жить без клетки а еще я знаю что в смерти ты не найдешь то чего ищешь

----------


## dobroezlo

какой то заговор всеравно есть а за деньги можно опровергнуть все что угодно но это уже не важно я просто не хочу и не буду играть в эти игры, функционировать в системе, строить из себя защитника или борца с системой... просто нах.й её со всеми ее потрахами, я буду строить свой мир прямо в середине мира

----------


## U.F.O.

2 riogo 
ааа...! ну тогда всё зае*ись! я то думал нам пи*дец, но рас вы говорите...

зы сами смотрите на своих духанов

----------


## Black Angel

с возвращением) как армия?)

----------


## U.F.O.

пасибки! (: тоже рад тебя наблюдать, спасибо, што не забыла про меня(: 
 весело! не жалею што сходил. много, что для себя понял, нового много узнал, много чему научился. вобще там по сути нечего ловить, но для себя сходить свем парням стоит, как минимум год спорта никому не помешает. по началу тяжко, но вторая половина службы на много проще будет. если есть конкретные вопросы, спрашивай(:
 как ты? чего нового? (:

----------


## U.F.O.

ебать вас кроет, мне далеко до ваших трипов
я верю в гномов и в то што они воруют мои носки
как сделать штоб меня не отпускало пожалуйсто
а есть?
порой бывает што меня не очень нехуёво накрывает чуством которое разделяют обычно вдвоём
а потом отпускает
а потом я ловлю себя на том што кушаю суп из кастрюли руками 
а потом я вспоминаю што человечество изобрело ложку
и думаю "НИ! НИ! НИХУЯ СЕБЕ! ДО ЧЕГО ПРОГРЕСС ДОШЁЛ! НИХУЯСЕ! ЕБАТЬ МОЙ ХУЙ ЖЕ!"
заведи своё зеркало

----------


## Black Angel

> весело! не жалею што сходил.


 Наверно смешно было свой первый пост перечитывать про армию?) Я вот тут на досуге почитала свои первые посты аж от 2008 года, ппц каким же я ребенком была, щас уже совсем по другому мыслю)
Ты в каких войсках служил? Че вообще там было? Наверно непривычно первое время. Дедовщины не было?




> как ты? чего нового? (:


 Я?) Отвечу тебе цитатой из песни) "Да я то что, не спрашивай, всего понемногу. Такая жизнь, в основном х...й пинаю, сам знаешь..." (с) Каста
Бросила универ, пошла работать, поняла, что работать - полное дерьмо, в следующем году снова пойду учиться)

----------


## hikke

Веселый ты чел U.F.O. Добра тебе.
Я вот в армии не был, и судя по рассказам не жалею. Никого она не меняет к лучшему имхо.

----------


## Black Angel



----------


## Герда

Как там, в Вавилоне?)))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfd3gupCAeg

----------


## U.F.O.

времени нет на вавилон( надо заболеть. ну как раньше, в школе (:

----------


## Герда

> времени нет на вавилон( надо заболеть. ну как раньше, в школе (:


 Так дело-то хорошее симуляция)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-PQgONg_Fs&ob=av3e

----------


## Error-Nature

Везет) тусовки с неформалами и прочими!.. мне о таком мечтать только((и поэтому у меня нет друзей везде одно быдло(( с Эмо,панкими,готами бы оч хотел пообщаться особенно с эмо4ками).

----------


## U.F.O.

2 Ryfina
симуляция-то да, круть.. только сначала зарплату надо получить (: 
тебе нравится Ария? у меня она осациируется с http://vkontakte.ru/video21640130_14...section=search и вызывает растройства кишечника, головокружения и мигрени. (: мечта всей моей жизни насрать кипелову в руки, и што бы когда я уйду он похлопал в ладошки.. (: 

2 Error-Nature
меняй отношение к жизни, почаще улыбайся, всё будет Ок (:

----------


## Гражданин

> 2 Ryfina
> симуляция-то да, круть.. только сначала зарплату надо получить (: 
> тебе нравится Ария? у меня она осациируется с http://vkontakte.ru/video21640130_14...section=search и вызывает растройства кишечника, головокружения и мигрени. (: мечта всей моей жизни насрать кипелову в руки, и што бы когда я уйду он похлопал в ладошки.. (: 
> 2 Error-Nature
> меняй отношение к жизни, почаще улыбайся, всё будет Ок (:


 Чем тебе Валеро не угодил?) В плане смысловой нагрузки в песнях и "Ария", и "Кипелов" выглядят достойно, на отечественной рок-сцене всякого говна хватает. А Валерий Кипелов как никак ветеран сцены и,насколько я знаю, живет не особо богато. На счет срача митол отечественный и зарубежный,что тру[ и не тру-все ху..ня

----------


## Герда

> 2 Ryfina
> (: 
> Тебе нравится Ария? у меня она осациируется с


 Нууу, ня те тогда ретро. ) Красивые шоколадки.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGyfxOCYvtM

----------


## U.F.O.

кинчев посрал в кустах и подтёрся касохуй кипелова (:
валера он и в африке валера (: вобще когда задвигают темы про арию мне становится смешно, я не могу адекватно и в серьёз воспринемать эти обсуждение. миталюги бл*ать. нет, и у нас есть конешно хорошая музыка, но она вся в андеграунде. к попсе пробивается в основном одно УГ......... этот мир жесток. (: люблю музыку которая передаёт настроение. арии, алисы всякие ничего не несут - пустой набор звуков. ИМХО.

----------


## Герда

U.F.O., ужс. Нужно мне срочно начать самообразовываться.) 
А то я такая меломанка, что и попсу с удовольствием и классику. Вот только от джаза тошнит.)

----------


## U.F.O.

не грузи, прыгай на мою волну A Common Ground - All Your Fault  (:

----------


## Герда

> не грузи, прыгай на мою волну A Common Ground - All Your Fault  (:


 ЭЭЭ беее, меее _____ куда прыгать-то?
Неа я не фига не поняла)))

----------


## U.F.O.

всем тем кто за сегодня за*бался на работе - РЕСПЕКТ РЕБЯТА, Я С ВАМИ!!

----------


## ывфа

:Wink:

----------


## ывфа

> - Вы о ком?


 не быть тебе детективом грамс))

----------


## Герда

> Бан 10 дней. Причина: оскорбление. Остальным по минусу в репутацию и плюс 10 дней к следующему бану( если таковой будет) Считайте- условку получили )


 Соррри просветите ктонить  а где репа тут собственно. Поискала___не нашла.(
Где мой минусег? Хочу же посмотреть.)

----------


## riogo

хахахха) Тебя кара не настигла.
Минусы только двоим: НЛО и Грамсу. Не нашла потому, что полемики больше нет- исчезла божественным образом.

----------


## Dida

...это не полезно!

----------


## ufo/a

отмечаюсь. жизнь гавно. верните ак.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

могу. но только с условием - хоть одно оскорбление или мат - и опять в пожизненный бан.

----------


## ufo/a

...ок

----------


## ufo/a

я бы уже не против снова стать самим собой...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

разблокировал

----------


## U.F.O.

привет, мой дневничок, давно мы не виделись, тебе без разницы, но я не скучал. время от вемени мне казалось или даже скорее я надеялся, что во мне есть, что нибудь наподоби силы воли.. или какая-нибудь другая супер способность, но кароче это даже не важно я же снова сдесь. ваще смотрю тут теперь порядок идеальный, тряпка - молодец, знаю это твоих рук дело. осталось только приучить народ строем в туалет ходить и абращаться на "вы" к админам, типа - "товарисч, модератор, разрешите ..", там допустим... "писюн почесать?". и стирильно как в больнице, уже даже спиротм в воздуже попахивает, и старушки вот-вот с минуты на минуту завалятся и акупируют тут всё очередями свими... ну вы поняли... это метафорично, шутки юмара, ха-ха там всякме, лапаты, можно смеяться.. в общем всем привет, меня завут U.F.O., я фиеричесий мудак и я снова сдесь (:

----------


## U.F.O.

почему я "способов" не вижу?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

раздел удалён

----------


## U.F.O.

доброго времени суток, %юзарнейм%, если ты это читаешь. как ты относишься к химии(JWH, спайс, цветы.. ну ты понял меня (;....). не считаешь ли ты, что это мега крутой способ сократить популяцию молодого населения этой страны? не кажется ли тебе, что ситуация настолько тяжёлая, что уже пора легализовать марихуанну(в противовес этому говну), или через добрые лет 10, за эту страну воевать придётся той самой Люське из соседнего подъезда, на фотки которой ты фапаешь перед сном? в моём мухосранске всё настолько запущено, что дживик вырубить проще чем купить пельменей. не задаёшься ли ты вопросом, почему за натуралку вяжут, алкашка практически запрещена, спорт дико дорогое удовольствие, а дживик чуть ли не в киосках продают? или это всё мои "гонки", и га самом деле всё норм и так и должно быть?

----------


## LightWarrior

Leave it alone,this no way to go....
Storia

----------


## U.F.O.

осень, ты таакаая унылааяя...

----------


## U.F.O.

привет, %username%, уже завтра будет 2014год, шампунь, мандарины, володя по ящику на всех каналах, фейрверки, безметежные пьяные рожи в салате, тосты за девственность, светлое будущее и грандиозные планы на ближайший год. хочу поделиться с тобой, своим способом оnметить условный переход в следущий год, я буду отмечать этот светлый праздник дома, один, под одеялом, в наушниках, что бы не слышать взрывы сраных питард, которые школота будет кидать бухим прохожим под ноги.
всем бобра в новом году.

----------


## U.F.O.

всех с новым годом, в этом году обязательно всё будет по другому, всё изменится, в этом году я брошу пить, курить всякое дерьмо и общаться с инопланетяненами, займусь спортом, куплю себе спортивный кастюмчик и буду ходить на турнички, слушать мишаню мавашу, стану добрее, начну смывать за собой, найду себе отличную работу, познакомлюсь с прекрасной девушкой, перестану дрочить на маленьких японских девочек срущих друг-другу на грудь, и вообще сломаю себе правую руку, что бы не дрочить, больше не буду отращивать бороду и блестящие от жира патлы по которым, как по джунглям бегают вши и блохи, буду вкладывать любовь и добро в этот мир, буду верить в то, что русь подымится с колен или хотя бы перестанет стоять раком, боже храни великого путена, аминь!

----------


## когда уже

смывай за собой, будь человеком. И все наладится!

----------


## U.F.O.

всё норм бро, мне сложно, но желание себя изменить сильнее, теперь мой унитаз белее голивудской улыбке, сама дева мария бы не побрезгала на нём как следует просраться, я уже неделю не выходил на связь с космосом, а на прошлой неделе я записался в тренажорный зал, покачто не лезу к паханам качать базу, тусуюсь в петушином уголке с остальными подснежниками, и самое главное - я побрился и помыл голову. всё будет хорошо, я обрёл веру в путена, путен в моём сердце и тебе желаю найти себя в жизни.

----------


## Игорёк

кинь в личку ссылку на писающих японок ?

----------


## U.F.O.

прости, бро, я удалил все нежелательные закладки с моего браузера интернет эксплорер, у меня новая жизнь, но я думаю гугл не откажет тебе в помощи.

----------


## lisenok

> прости, бро, я удалил все нежелательные закладки с моего браузера интернет эксплорер, у меня новая жизнь, но я думаю гугл не откажет тебе в помощи.


 Как хорошо, что хоть кому-то из здесь обитающих стало лучше или совсем хорошо. Это радует!

----------


## когда уже

я возрадовался, ибо ты теперь смываешь и привел себя в человечий вид! А писающие японки - дьявольская скверна, правильно , что удалил...с нами Путен!

----------


## fuсka rolla

Может, в "антисуициде" создать отдельный тред про писающих гуков?

----------


## U.F.O.

Оно утонуло.
Не флуди.
Ф.Р.

----------


## U.F.O.

тема создавалась мной без какой либо цели. тема за мной уже 4 года(округлил), тему в основном веду я, никаких поределённых целей я не приследую, акцентирую ваше внимание на том, что истинное назначение этой темы(говорю как автор данной темы) в том, что бы лично мне было куда высказаться не мешая остальным. разговоры и мысли не о чём, просто бред, наркотики, секс, разврат, союз мульфильм, одинадцать, интриги, ретузы. о каком флуде может быть речь именно в этой теме? надеюсь на ваше адекватное понимание и осознание границ происходящего. всем спасибо за внимание. я кончил. уфо.

----------


## U.F.O.

"я" - один символ, означает одиночество, покровы сорваны. были ешё мысли, но я забыл.

----------


## U.F.O.

привет, мой доргой друг, самоубиец, сегодня я расскажу тебе очередную историю про сиськи-письки и марихуанну. приготовься.. сядь в позу поудобнее, найди свой духовный дзен, прогони младшего брата в туалет дёргать писпиську, родителей на кухню смотреть олимпеаду, а сам закутайся в тёплый плед и слушай... эта история произошла 29 декабря прошлого года... был обычный зимний вечер, шёл моросяций дождь, листва опадала с деревьев, мягкий свет фар отражался от мокрого асфльта, а воздух был наполнен выхлопными газами от проезжающих мимо автомобилей. как обычно после рабочего дня я ехал в гараж. стрелка спидометра перевалила за отметку "180". я знал, что мои дни сочтены. сколько себя помню с самого первого дня я был влюблён в скорость и посветил ей все дни своей жизни, только ей, мне ни когда не были интересны мнения окружающих о том, что я живу не правельно и не в этом смысл моей жизни, кто они такие, что решать за меня, что для меня жизнь? и хоть на моей радиаторной решётке написано "КАМАЗ", в душе я был макларен, а в моей груди безудержно бился 10-ти литровый V8. моей мечной было участвовать в гонках, разгоняться до бешенной скорости плавя под собой асфальт, я бы всё отдал лишь за один миг этой свободы, но увы природа распорядилась иначе и моим мечтам несуждено было сбыться. но не смотря ни на что, я всегда стимился приблизиться к своей мечте, упаливая газ в пол с завистью смотрел на обгоняющие меня спорткары. вся моя жизнь была посвещена борьбе со своим "я", я пытался доказать себе, что несмотря на несправедливость природы я достоин скорости. я знал, что моё 10-ти литровое сердце не сможет выдерживать долго такие нагрузки, но я был готов на всё ради своей мечты, и как следствие невероятных нагрузок треснули стенки картера, упала копрессия, мне стало невероятно сложно разгоняться, для меня это означало одно - конец, в утиль. конечно была вероятность ремонта, но про любые мысли о скрости можно было забыть, для меня это означало смерть при жизни, погребение заживо. сегодняшний зимной вечер, мокрый асфальт и отражающия от него свет моих фар и дорога уходящая в темноту, это всё я вижу последний раз в жизни. мне грусно прощаться с этим навсегда и в тоже время я рад , что закончу жизнь счастливым. стрелка спидометра пошла по второму кругу, выезжаю на встречку, в далеке виднеются быстро приближаюшиеся фары, 100 метров.. 50.. 20.. 10.. 2.. ход времени замедляется, чуствую как от удара моё сердце разлетается на сотни кусков, мир замерает, передомной пролетают осколки зеркала заднего вида... ВАТАФАААК????!??? Я ЖЕ НЕ КАМАЗ!!! Я УЗНАЛ СЕБЯ, Я НЕ КАМАЗ!!! МАМА РАДИ  МЕНЯ АБРАТНА!!! и тут я понял, что стою на светофоре уже минут 20 и жму на педаль газа на нейтрали и меня все объезжают адаво матеря.. всем спокойной ночи. а я поехал кататься по ночному мухосранску.

----------


## U.F.O.

мне стало тяжело дышать, тело отяжелело до такой степени что стало одним целым с пространством и времением, которые неумалимо двигались к своему звершению. я вспонмил, что есть лишь один способ это остановить - покушать, на удивление с большой лёкостью я встал с дивана и отправился на кухню, загялнул в холодильник, но там небыло ничего съестного, я вернулся в комнату, хотел уже лечь на диван, что бы просто пережить это, но ужасом увидел, что я итак лежу на диване, шок происходящего сломал мне мозг, тут же вспомил что дверь была закрыта на замок, а ключи в столе, порывшись в воспоминаниях за последние несколько менут я не обнаружил там каких либо упоминаний о действиях с замком, ключами или дверью. сингулярность момента моментально отправила мою логику в накаут, картинка мира и звук слились с моими мыслями, моё восприятие мира и себя в пространстве на этом прекратилось. я закончился в пространстве, меня никогда сдесь и небыло, с чего я решил, что я вооще жил, что значит жить? что такое жизнь? я просто наблюдатель, которому кажется, что он может чем то управлять, иллюзия интерактивность. за меня всё всегда решал мой мозг, под действием гармонов прочей химий тела, опыта... настроение, действия, слова, этим всем управляю не я, я просто наблюдаю, лишь изредка пытаюсь вмешаться в процесс, это называется "прислушаться к себе". осознание мира лилось фантаном, но с пониманием я приблежался точке невозврата, я был на самом краю жизни, я помню, вопрос - "готов ли я всё это забыть, всю свою жизнь и узнать правду? стать бесконечностью..." или что то в этом духе. я не готов... ещё не время, я ещё не насладился жизнью, радостью, болью, сексом... жизнью, возможностью чувствовать и ощущать всё это.. подводя итог всему выше сказаному, могу только добавить -  сиськи-письки марихуанна.

----------


## Игорёк

Лучше сиськи-письки. Весь бред от отсутствия этого вероятно.

----------


## U.F.O.

2 важный
чётко стелишь, братишка, не суди строгоо, я учусь в 8 классе, мой психологический возраст 54 года и ничего кроме батиного беломора я не курил. курю в затяг, что бы рака губы небыло. все трипрепорты с беломорин отписываю сдесь, брат, не суди строго, мне ещё далеко до твоих высот. я вижу ты ровный пацик, в пачёте наверное на районе, всё ровно говоришь, сбасибо за совет, спасибо за любовь, спасибо за всё, брат! твои родители нверное гордятся тобой.

----------


## Игорёк

спасибо что напомнил про рак губы, понастольгировал )

----------


## U.F.O.

2 игорёк
эта тема, это мой тёмный уголок для духовного ананизма, иногда полезно словесно пропоноситься. не принемай всё с прочитаное сдесь близко к сердцу.

----------


## U.F.O.

на здоровье, братишка

----------


## U.F.O.

я рад за крестальную чистоту твоего сознания от доб-трипов и прочего треша, за то что ты так тонко чувствушь струны мироздания и можешь наблюдать за движениями атомов сидя на кресле, но если ты ещё не заметил у мня тт свя атмсфра. удачи тебе, мой упоротый друг.

----------


## U.F.O.

эй, парень, привет, это сиськи-письки и пока меня не забанили я хочу накормить тебя своим мнением о спорте. я знаю, это не очень патриотично, ведь рузке выберают спирт и возможно за мной уже выехади. знаю, ты спросишь - "эй, бро, зачем тебе это всё, какой маваши тебя в жопу клюнул?". по моей щеке пробежит скупая мужская слеза и я с вертухая пробью тебе в бороду, после чего включу с телефона православный рэп и распушив хвост пойду заниматься на турнички. и я знаю о чём говорю, я прошёл путь от обычного "подснежника" до квалифицированного спорцмена, был на вершине успеха, и ушёл на покой с чесью и славой. если ты хочешь стать таким же как я, вот тебе моя история... моя спортивная карьера началась морозным декабрьским вечером 2007 года, убегая от месных гопников я заблудился на соседнем районе и забрёл в тренажёрный зал. первый день для меня был позновательным, я перепробовал все упражнения на всех тренажорах и во всех позах, ловил в зеркале косые взгляды бывалых качков, но мне было пох у меня была цель - подкачать прессик к лету и я шёл к своей мечте стиснув зубы, перешагивая усталость и боль. на следущий день я не смог встать с кровати, мои мышцы наградили меня адовой болью, но это не сломило мой дух и волю, востановившись я снова пошёл на схватку с самим собой. так прошёл месяц моих тренировок, я освоился в зале, качал перссик и бицульки в петушином уголке, после каждого подхода бегал к зеркалу смотреть на свое окрепшее и накаченое тело. так бы наверное и сложилась моя жизнь, весной бы взял под крыло подснежников и чмырил бы их втихаря, если бы одним прекрасным вечером не набрался смелости подойти к бывалым и сделать с ними "жим лёжа". тогда я весил 53кг веса на 184см роста и пожал пустой гриф на 2 чистых раза и третий со страховкой. так я начал делать жим. со временем со мной начали здороваться котаны, начали общаться со мной, давать советы, обьяснили что такое "база" и зачем она нужна. на тренировках я адово ебашил, дома жрал за пятерых, объедал местных бомжей и дворовых собак, и через полгода я прибавив в весе выжал "полтинник". я был рад, мне хотелось ускорить рост мышц и я начал колоть протеины и астеройды, моё тело стало заметно прогрессировать, после первого курсача я весил 72кг и жал 85, котаны в зале за меня радовались, друзья не верили своим глазам, казалось мир раскрыл предомной все двери, я стал качком. но была обратная медали, незаметно для себя я стал наркозависимым, да я подсел на протеины, дозы увеличивались, 5-ти киллограмового мешка мне с трудом хватало на недлелю, я пытался с этого слезть, прятал от себя прот, привязывал себя к батареям, меня ломало в диком бреду, выворачивало суставы, я ссался и срался подливами, блювал дальше чем видел, но все попытки были напрасны, я проиграл эту битву. 2 года я сидел на протеине и атеройдах, набрал окола 100кг, у меня выросли обвисшие сиськи, как у спаниеля, огромное пузо из-за которого я мог видеть свой писюн только в зеркале, я везде ходил с шейкером, что бы я мог уталисть свою зависимость в любое время, мне приходилось его прятать школьном партфеле с микки маусом, что бы общестро не догадывалось о моих проблемах. так продолжалось пока я не встретил мишу маваши, он отвёл меня на турнички и сказал отжаться 10 раз, он пообещал отодрать мою кошку, если я это не сделаю, я очень люблю свою кошку, поэтому стиснув зубы я сконцетрировал всю волю и ненависть и сделал 10 отжиманй в наклоне, сразу после этого я почувствовал силу в мышцах духовный дзен внутри, я снова поверил в себя и сказал - "спасибо брат, по батски, братишка, братик", на что миша мне ответил - "брат, душевно от души с душой в душу, братишка". с тех пор прошло уже много лет, всё это время я занимаюсь на турничках, верчу солнышки и воспитываю подростающих турникменов, я сбросил вес до своих привычных 53кг и радуюсь жизни. турник сила - протеин магила!

----------


## U.F.O.

с праздником кароч

----------


## когда уже

> и сказал отжаться 10 раз, он пообещал отодрать мою кошку, если я это не сделаю


 напиши плз, как там твоя кошка, переживаю очень. Надеюсь Миша не сделал этого.

----------


## double_ufo

кошка умерла

----------


## double_ufo

её загрызли собаки

----------


## old_ufo

Доброго времени суток, всем кто это читает. Давненько здесь не был. Видимо настал момент, когда я остался один и некому больше поныть. Пару месяцев был в запое. Считай только ноги домой занес, пока топал до дома вспомнил про су форум, думал его уже нет. Хз что делать ребзя, чет совсем ничего не хочется, ни что не интересно, ни на что не стоит. Ладно просплюсь, что нибудь еще напишу.

----------


## 4ёрный

Тоже неоднократно пытался уйти. И всё равно возвращаюсь.

----------

